# Finally a baby!!



## Hereford_Show_Girl

Well, it seems that I'm getting better at noticing signs of labor! Started noticing my cow lifting her tail every 3 minutes and sniffing the ground constantly at 6:45 last night. Woke up this morning to this little bundle of joy! Sire is 1/4 shorthorn, 3/4 black angus. Dam is a purebred hereford. So excited to have a heifer calf! But it's gonna take a while to get used to saying she, beings we almost always have bull calves. Anyway, just wanted to show off the newest member of our family, Delilah! 






.


----------



## Markwright

*WOW, She's*

a NICE Calf.

think you got a future cow there.


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl

Thank you!


----------



## SupaDexta

Only takes a bit of shorthorn to shine thru usually. 

Just one point on her showing signs, doesn't hurt to keep an eye on them when you see they are starting. No need to sit there for hours, but a check every so often, could end up saving a calf for whatever reason. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl

I checked on her, and she had stopped for a while. I checked again before I went to bed and nothing. I knew she was gonna have if, but beings this is her 8th calf, which she delivers in under a half hour, I had no problem leaving her to do her thing.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn

Congratulations on your new addition to your farm.

The calf looks good and healthy.

Now its time to make sure its well feed and looked after.

All the best!


----------



## jbardellini

Congratulations.


----------

